# Another cut for Ponyo!



## Maltese&LabMommy (Apr 20, 2010)

Even though I posted these in the grooming section, im gonna share them here too :innocent:
I took Ponyo in last night because it has just been WAY to hot and humid here, she was getting pretty scruffy and getting pretty hot on our evening walks.
Her nails also grow SO fast, they were very long and starting to snag on clothes and the rug! :blink: How often do most of you trim nails?

anyway, here are a few of her new cut! I just LOVE LOVE how they do her "Okinawa puppy cut" here!!!!




























She was totally done with pictures by this point! LOL :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh, that cut is just adorable on her. I love love love it:biggrin: I also love the pictures of her with the bigger dog. They look like they love each other:wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I love it!!! Ponyo is a little cutie pie. Love the way he is playing
with Callie. Such precious moments.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

I love the pictures of them playing together, or more like, Ponyo nibbing on Cali, so cute!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Looks like she rules in your house. Cute pics!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Her ears have to be cutest ones on SM!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

She's adorable! I love her ears....:wub:


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Aww. Love the ears...she looks like she's wearing pigtails! The pictures of her and Cali playing are really cute.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

OMG.... I :wub2:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

She's sooo adorable!! :wub: I love that Cali is so gentle with her. They make a great match! D


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Awww! lovely pics. Cali looks so happy with Ponyo. Just adorable.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Ponyo looks soooooooooooooooooooooo adorable:wub::wub:. Love the pics.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG - those photos are adorable!!! I love the third one of Ponyo and Cali.:wub::wub: Looks to me like a Christmas card for next year.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

O how cute ! Both the lab and Ponyo are beautiful. The last pic makes me laugh because the lab's face is practically the same size as little Ponyo.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

So cute!
Ponyo will be nice and cool in the summer!


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

I always show my mom her pics  i'm like "this would be so cute on alice! ... but i can't, for the life of me, give up her top knot!" she's a doll


----------



## Maltese&LabMommy (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Yes, Cali loves ponyo and has always been SOSO gentle w/ her. Ponyo is a little bugger, she is always attacking Cali's face! lol
I TOTALLY agree, I think Ponyo has the cutest ears EVER!!!
Thank you for our sweet comments, I love reading them!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG!! She cannot get any cuter! I can't stand it. Love her cut - it's perfect for her and love the pic of her and Callie - esp the one where she's biting him - Callie is smiling


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, that is one adorable baby. :wub::wub::wub: Love her!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i loove ponyo she is soo cute and i agree her ears are to die for , i was contemplating same cut on dolce but im afraid he will look like he has pigtails..


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Ponyo looks adorable in her new "do". Love the cut. 

BTW, we have a black lab (Nellie) and I have tons of picks with Lacie and Tilly playing with her. It's amazing how much they love each other and how Nellie just knows that she needs to be gentle with the girls. Looks like Cali is the same with Ponyo.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I love that cut! I'm trying to duplicate it on Jack & Jill at home, but am really chicken about it!


----------



## Twinkle (Apr 24, 2010)

awww ponyo!!! soooo cute. I love the cut. Ponyo looks so small compared to the lab! They look like they are having so much fun..


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc248/wooflife/Y29udGVudDovL21lZGlhL2V4dGVybmFs-3.jpg

This picture is too stinking cute for words. I love how they can play together so nice.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Ponyo is too cute for words!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ponyo is just a little precious package of preciousness!!!!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Adorable! Ponyo looks just like a little stuffed animal, so soft and cuddly:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I love that 3rd pic...so adorable....and yes...I love those ears too. Your lab must think she's her puppy.


----------



## Maltese&LabMommy (Apr 20, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Ponyo looks adorable in her new "do". Love the cut.
> 
> BTW, we have a black lab (Nellie) and I have tons of picks with Lacie and Tilly playing with her. It's amazing how much they love each other and how Nellie just knows that she needs to be gentle with the girls. Looks like Cali is the same with Ponyo.


How cute! I would LOVE to see some pics of Nellie w/ the Malt's! Yes it is amazing how caring and sweet Cali is w/ Ponyo! Adorable! :wub:


----------



## juliang (Jun 17, 2010)

Ponyo's so adorable! Lovin' the cut.


----------



## mOchii (Jul 8, 2010)

I love ponyo's haircut!! Is there a specific way you describe it to your groomers? I would love my puppy with that hair style, we live in Texas and her long fur is getting to be too much!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Oh, I simply MUST kiss those ears! My heart just melted seeing the pics of Ponyo and Callie.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

where are you? I haven't seen any new pictures of Ponyo in a long time


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I love the puppy cut and all of the pictures. Both Ponyo and Calli are adorable.

I trim nails about every 2 weeks.

I'm adding a picture just for you of Nellie (our black lab) and Tilly so that you know that Maltese and Labs mix PERFECTLY.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I love the puppy cut and all of the pictures. Both Ponyo and Calli are adorable.
> 
> I trim nails about every 2 weeks.
> 
> I'm adding a picture just for you of Nellie (our black lab) and Tilly so that you know that Maltese and Labs mix PERFECTLY.


 
great picture Lynn


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

SOOOOOOOOOO cute!!!


----------

